# Lure blanks



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

What are some of your places to get blank lure bodys?jannsnetcraft,predators......what else u got?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

vib-E said:


> What are some of your places to get blank lure bodys?jannsnetcraft,predators......what else u got?


Check this site out it will help. I've used a lot of the sites but lately its been wlure. http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/topic/28966-blank-crankbait-body-links/


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I baught from wlure before from ebay with the free shipping.it took a month and a half to receive lures.maybe cuz it was free shipping?but they do have some dam good prices.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I got some from cedar run outdoors came pretty quick and only painted 3 haven't tested in water yet but good prices as well like 50 to 75 cents a lure


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hagens


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

brettsky225 said:


> I got some from cedar run outdoors came pretty quick and only painted 3 haven't tested in water yet but good prices as well like 50 to 75 cents a lure


Yep.ordered 3 from there ended up getting 4 more that i didnt order for free.lol.as for hagens i didnt see any blanks on there website.


----------

